
Ask HN: Which board game would you play online? - melkael
Hi there, like most people in the west now I currently am confined.<p>Thus I would love to play risk or other board games with my friends and people online. I&#x27;ve been struggling to find decent quality games (I&#x27;ve mostly looked for a risk and it was either full of flash games or of barely playable UI sites).<p>Would you know good online board games to play during the confinement ? Else would you be interested if I built something ?(probably a Risk but suggestions are more than welcome)
======
based2
[https://boardgamegeek.com/wiki/page/On-
line_Games&redirected...](https://boardgamegeek.com/wiki/page/On-
line_Games&redirectedfrom=Online_Play#)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/boardgames/comments/9azbnw/is_there...](https://www.reddit.com/r/boardgames/comments/9azbnw/is_there_any_nice_online_site_to_play_boardgames/)

